# Ohio Police and Fire Walleye Tournament



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

I am anouncing the Ohio Police and Fire Games Walleye tournament which will be held in Lorain on June 10th. 

Every year there is a event held in Ohio called the Ohio Police and Fire Games. This year they are being held in Lorain County. The events include shooting sports, archary, weight lifting, running events and other activitys much like the Olympics. One of the events is a fishing tournament. 

This year the events are being held in Lorain and a fishing tournament is being held. The event is going to be out of Lorain harbor and weigh in will be held at the West Lake Yahat Club which is located at Spitzer Marina River side. This is a for fun tournament and there will be no cash pay outs. Awards will be given out for first (gold), second (silver), and thrid (bronze). 

The event is only open to indviduals eligible per the Ohio Polce and Fire games to include Certifed Law Enforcment and Fire Fighting Personal (check web site for eligablity) 

This year the fishing tournament is going to allow non-eligable boat owners to take eligable anglers out to compete. This is an opertunity to OGF members to say thanks to all of the public employes that risk there lives for all of us. The non-eligable anglers may not weigh in fish, but may assist in fishing. (see rules on the Ohio Police and Fire Games web site) 

A fish fry is being planed for the weigh in and boat providers are welcome to come and enjoy the comerodity. 

I hope that All the OGF members will reach out and make this a fun event. 
Go to www.theohiopoliceandfiregames.org for further details. Any other questions contact Capt. Marc Bottone [email protected]


----------

